# flash - wireless or not?



## anel (Dec 19, 2009)

i already mentioned i'm shooting a basketball game on monday and i was wondering if any of you have any idea on how i could properly light the subjects if i was too sit near the rim and have my flash (vivitar 285HV) on my camera or should i use my triggers and put it somewhere else?  it is going to be in a fairly poorly lit gym! how can i use my flash so it wont obviously bother the players and ofcourse the judges?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2009)

I think these four URLs, and especially the first two, will give you an idea of how seasoned shooters light basketball with portable speedlights and remote triggering. I was surprised you had remote triggers, or I would have replied earlier...

Strobist: On Assignment: Prep Basketball

Strobist: On Assignment: Speedlighting a College Gym

Strobist: Q&A, Speedlighting a Gym

Strobist: Lighting Basketball: Let's Trade Ideas


----------



## anel (Dec 19, 2009)

i've been reading the first two link since friday and though they did help me, with my one flash it's just not possible.. so i was thinking of this of just setting up the flash a couple of feet away for some directional lighting..?


----------

